# Arcanine or Doomlover?



## CJBlazer (Apr 26, 2012)

Out of mere curiosity, which of the two canine Pokemon do you love the most?

Houndoom


or 

Arcanine


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 26, 2012)

Arcanine. He just looks more graceful and gorgeous to me.

That and he doesn't faint with one fighting move. Sorry Houndoom.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 26, 2012)

Eh. I don't really like either, but if I was forced to pick one I'd choose Arcanine.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 26, 2012)

Tough question!

I think I'd go with Houndoom though. Its Pokemon Stadium 2 animations were really cool! Whereas Arcanine was just standing in front of an invisible fan or something.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Houndoom.

Every generation they give new toys to Arcanine and it still gets pushed to BL because somehow it's not that useful.


----------



## Dar (Apr 26, 2012)

Houndoom.

For what Cerberus said, plus the added Dark-type. Anything that's Dark (excluding Spiritomb) is instant win with me.


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmm, looks like Doom is tied now with Arcanine.

Hmm, I chose Houndoom, because he is a HELLHOUND!!! a hound that comes from the underworld. how awesome is that?


----------



## Spatz (Apr 26, 2012)

As much as I respect both of them design wise, I feel arcanine is better, partially due to stats, and because it can hit with Close Combat and still recover w/Morning sun.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 26, 2012)

Arcanine is cool, but in the end, I think I'm gonna have to go with Doomlover. He's just so much better in bed.


----------



## golden999 (Apr 26, 2012)

Arcanine was originally a legendary. Houndoom, your argument is invalid.


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 27, 2012)

Arcanine might have lower Special Attack, but also has more decent defense. And the big fluffy mane and tail actually makes him majestic.

(But Ninetales is still better.)


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 27, 2012)

I still use Arcanine sometimes in dragon-themed teams. He used to learn Dragon Rage in RBY and was used by Lance in Stadium games.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to have to say Arcanine. Houndoom chased my f*ckin Minun in Pokemon Ranger!!!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 27, 2012)

Houndoom all the way. It's got a unique type combination and looks cooler.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 28, 2012)

sv_01 said:


> (But Ninetales is still better.)


^This. But if I had to choose between the two I'd say Houndoom.


----------



## Spoon (Apr 29, 2012)

Design-wise Arcanine, but Houndoom's been my favorite for eons, so it ultimately wins here. Sorry logic, nostalgia wins. :D


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 29, 2012)

Arcanine! I could hug it forever.

I, uh, I mean, it's fire. Yeah, fire. Fire. Whoo!

Arcanine is both cuddly and ferocious. Houndoom looks dishevelled and sick and it has stupid horns.


----------



## TheBluejay (Jun 27, 2012)

tough choice... that's really all I can say unfortunately I'll be thinking for hours


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jun 27, 2012)

Houndoom, hands down. Possibly my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2012)

Arcanine. <3


----------



## Mewmic (Nov 7, 2012)

Arcanine all the way.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 8, 2012)

C. Ninetales.

(Though between the two, Arcanine.)


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 8, 2012)

ohmythisishard
I really like both of them, I've used them both at least once (Arcanine in Crystal, Houndoom in either Crystal or Platinum)
If i had to choose, probably Houndoom :/


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 5, 2018)

Arcanine.

He reminds me of my own dog :3 Who's has like the same kind of coloring and tail and stuff 'cuz he's a shiba inu xD


----------

